# small handheld ash vacuum to clean the hearth?



## twd000 (Nov 16, 2017)

Does anyone have a small ash vacuum that they use to clean the hearth and loading area for their stove?  Something small and handheld like a DustBuster size that I can leave by the stove.  Not a full ShopVac size.  I need to clean the ash lip plus the loading area with all the loose wood crumbs that fall off on the hearth rug and wood floor.  I don't need to suck hot coals; I use a shovel and bucket for that.


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2017)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have a small ash vacuum that they use to clean the hearth and loading area for their stove?  Something small and handheld like a DustBuster size that I can leave by the stove.  Not a full ShopVac size.  I need to clean the ash lip plus the loading area with all the loose wood crumbs that fall off on the hearth rug and wood floor.  I don't need to suck hot coals; I use a shovel and bucket for that.


Any hand held will work fine.


----------



## twd000 (Nov 16, 2017)

do I need a special HEPA filter to prevent the dust from going airborne?



bholler said:


> Any hand held will work fine.


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2017)

twd000 said:


> do I need a special HEPA filter to prevent the dust from going airborne?


If you want one with a hepa filter than get one with a hepa filter.  There is nothing special about wood ash that makes it any different from any other dust.  The only thing is the possibility of a hot ember and there are no vacs that can really handle that.  Not even our $1500 to $2000 pro ones.


----------



## dBrad (Nov 16, 2017)

They do make ash vacuums.  Ours is a small canister type, like this.


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2017)

dBrad said:


> They do make ash vacuums.  Ours is a small canister type, like this.


Yes and there really is nothing that makes that any diferent from a standard small shop vac.  You can suck up ash fine with eithet and you cant suck up hot coals with either.


----------



## dBrad (Nov 16, 2017)

bholler said:


> Yes and there really is nothing that makes that any diferent from a standard small shop vac.  You can suck up ash fine with eithet and you cant suck up hot coals with either.


Actually there are some differences.  While you shouldn't intentionally vacuum hot ashes with anything, those ash vacs with metal canisters can handle the heat better than a plastic shop vac if you accidentally find a hot clinker hiding in the ashes.  Their filters are also made to catch more fine dust than a shop vac's filters.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 16, 2017)

I use a black and decker dust buster I bought from wallmart. I have no issues with airborne dust.


----------



## blacktail (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a dust buster by my stove that has to be at least 30 years old. I got it from my grandma's house when she passed away. It hold a charge just long enough to clean up around my insert.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 16, 2017)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have a small ash vacuum that they use to clean the hearth and loading area for their stove?  Something small and handheld like a DustBuster size that I can leave by the stove.  Not a full ShopVac size.  I need to clean the ash lip plus the loading area with all the loose wood crumbs that fall off on the hearth rug and wood floor.  I don't need to suck hot coals; I use a shovel and bucket for that.



I have a little rechargeable dust buster, bag less, it works ok, but I find the ash clogs up the filter quickly, and it loses suction.


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2017)

dBrad said:


> Actually there are some differences.  While you shouldn't intentionally vacuum hot ashes with anything, those ash vacs with metal canisters can handle the heat better than a plastic shop vac if you accidentally find a hot clinker hiding in the ashes.  Their filters are also made to catch more fine dust than a shop vac's filters.


I dont care what the canister is made out of the filters are flammable.  Beleive me i have sucked up enough embers into our vacs that are all metal but the filters.  And it can get really exciting really quickly.  And there are plenty of shop vacs that filter just as fine if not finer than the ash vacs.  

I dont mean to be critical of you at all but i have seen many of them and honestly there is no difference in function or safety.  Just price.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 16, 2017)

bholler said:


> If you want one with a hepa filter than get one with a hepa filter.  There is nothing special about wood ash that makes it any different from any other dust.  The only thing is the possibility of a hot ember and there are no vacs that can really handle that.  Not even our $1500 to $2000 pro ones.



It's finer like drywall dust, that's why they make special high filtration bags for contractor use.


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> It's finer like drywall dust, that's why they make special high filtration bags for contractor use.


I know exacty how fine wood ash is.  And regular filters will work just fine to contain it.  But it will clog them quickly.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 16, 2017)

twd000 said:


> Does anyone have a small ash vacuum that they use to clean the hearth and loading area for their stove?  Something small and handheld like a DustBuster size that I can leave by the stove.  Not a full ShopVac size.  I need to clean the ash lip plus the loading area with all the loose wood crumbs that fall off on the hearth rug and wood floor.  I don't need to suck hot coals; I use a shovel and bucket for that.



For what you're using it for a small dust buster of any caliber will for work fine. In my  opinion if your sucking up higher amounts of fine dust or ash you'll want a hepa filter, it's worth the extra cost.  I've had shop vacs with lesser filters/bags on them, and you could literally watch the dust blow out of the exhaust.


----------



## gregbesia (Nov 16, 2017)

I got this couple of years ago. Very happy with it. I use it for exactly what you mention, plus picking up dust from Sheetrock sanding and catching spiders in the house. Not cheap, but love the filter that I can simply tap outside to clean. Still use the same filter.   https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VWK5T6/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Nov 16, 2017)

I use a bucket top vac from Home Depot. Don't suck up embers goes with out saying. There shouldn't be hot embers on anyone's hearth to begin with right?  Anyways, when I'm done vacuuming I just dump the ash in my ash bucket outside. Vacuum $20.00. Homer bucket $3.00.


----------

